# please read and help



## detra26 (Aug 17, 2009)

quick question 
i understand that if you want to breed your tegu,which i do, that you have to hibernate them
mine is still a baby and i need to know what age they start to hibernate
and what i need to do to get them to hibernate
thanks all


Kiler


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 17, 2009)

There is a folder for "Hibernation" and the first thread in it is a pinned thread by Bobby / Varnyard discussing hibernation...
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=21" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewforum.php?f=21</a><!-- l -->

Following threads are Q & As from various Tegu Owners...

I have an '08 female from Bobby / Varnyard and I did nothing special for her to hibernate. I kept her tank warm, her lights on schedule and food available... she went down around October and woke up around March.

If yours do not seem like they are going down on their own it makes sense to reduce lighting and slightly lower temps... 

Although I encourage you to read as much as possible on the topic and make as many preparations as possible... I would like to mention that I was quite nervous about hibernating my Tegu, but the process took place with almost no effort on my part and absolutely no problems what so ever.


----------

